

iRobot's Shape-Shifting Blob 'Bot Takes Its First Steps - naish
http://spectrum.ieee.org/blog/robotics/robotics-software/automaton/irobot-soft-morphing-blob-chembot

======
the_real_r2d2
Yeah, that is weird. But I liked it more the indestructible roach robot.

